# My chicken has a leg problem! Please help!!!



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a 7 month old pullet that limps on her leg. I don't think it's broken because she started to feel very sick. she is hunched over and doesn't want to move. Before her toes weren't curled up but now they are. I think at one point when our rabbit was loose it bit her leg which 
Caused an infection. our rabbit likes to do that. 
The question is, will I be able to save her and if so how?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would need to give her antibiotics but I'm not sure which one.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Maybe you could wrap her leg and toes? I had chickens for only a few years. I saved one from respiratory issues with vetrx but that's about all I know


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would use LA200 in her water or injected to treat for infection, also worm her, there could be the cause of her hunched appearance..I also like to give a nice heavy dose of Cayenne pepper to perk her up and help with any worm load


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would use Tylan 200 ...1/2 cc orally twice a day for 5 days. I use Ivomec 1% for deworming. 1/4 cc orally for standards. Repeat in 10 days. Egg withdrawal is 10 days from the last dose.
Or you can do 6 cc per gallon of water x 2 days. I prefer individual treatment however, since you don't know exactly how much they get when drinking.
If you use Valbazen for deworming it is 1/2 cc orally. Repeat ten days. Same egg withdrawal.


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Everybody!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Could be an injury, or it could be a disease (there are a few diseases which cause lameness).
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ps044
Here's a link someone shared with me the other day. I found it extremely helpful. There are descriptions of the diseases, and at the bottom is a chart of symptoms and diseases.
I hope you can get her feeling better soon!


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks I will definetally go on that link!


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

She unfortunately passed away


----------



## paula2138 (Feb 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear that :-(


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww, so sorry :hug: Sometimes it is so hard because poultry tends to not show illness until it is too late to treat. You did what you could


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks you everyone for the support anyways!


----------

